# Is my border collie bitch too old?



## chickenhead (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all, new to the site as I am researching dog breeding. I am now in a position to breed my border collie bitch but she is coming up for 9 years old. Is she too old? Lots of advice on minimum age to breed but what about the maximum age??!!

What are the risks involved with her age, if any? She is my baby girl :001_tt1: and would never want to put her in a position to put her into a harmful position. She is very energetic, in excellent health and has never had to go to the vets apart from injections. People do comment on her being puppylike when Im out walking her as she is so full of life and happy. 

Any advice would be helpful...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she is really too old now, please dont put her life at risk!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think that 9 years of age is a good age to be considering breeding your dog, but then again there is professional breeders on line here that could better help you in deciding what would be best. Good Luck and I would just love to see some pictures of this beautiful dog,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Too old - KC & breed clubs do differ the KC saying between 2 and 8 years - so yes - definately past it!
DT


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know you cant kc register pups from a bitch who is 8 years old and over, and I dont think it can be very good health wise at all for a bitch of that age!


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi
Yes she is too old for a first litter. First litters ideally should be at around about the 2.5-3 yro mark. You would be putting your bitch in a lot of risk should you go ahead and breed from her. Very sensible for asking


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

Can I just ask... Why too old? What is it about older dogs that they'd struggle with? Just curious!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Jackinthebox said:


> Can I just ask... Why too old? What is it about older dogs that they'd struggle with? Just curious!


I'm no expert but maybe it's just like us... we have a 'sell by date' on having children... or atleast... a safe age to have children by... I'm guessing it's the same for dogs!

I agree with everyone here, 9 years is too old, just enjoy her


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jackinthebox said:


> Can I just ask... Why too old? What is it about older dogs that they'd struggle with? Just curious!


A dog who is 9 years old in human years that equates to roughly 50+ years so I think that makes it a bit easier to understand


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah okay thanks!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

It would be like your granny having children - huge risk and strain on her. The only problem is that unlike humans who have the menopause, dogs still have seasons into old age. But this doesn't mean that they should be bred from. Although the maximum age according to the kennel club is 8, I wouldn't consider breeding a first litter once the bitch has reaches 5, and preferably would be around 2.5 - 3 years old.


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha, my granny is 94 :-D :-D lol


----------



## chickenhead (Jan 8, 2009)

charnmar said:


> Hi
> Yes she is too old for a first litter. First litters ideally should be at around about the 2.5-3 yro mark. You would be putting your bitch in a lot of risk should you go ahead and breed from her. Very sensible for asking


Thanks everyone, no chance Ill risk anything. Thank you all for saving me n my baby!


----------



## gsdowner (Nov 11, 2008)

Dundee said:


> It would be like your granny having children -


that made me lol

I agree with what has been said, she is too old


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

chickenhead said:


> Thanks everyone, no chance Ill risk anything. Thank you all for saving me n my baby!


Just one point you may want to consider is that a 9 year old unspeyed bitch is at great risk of cancer and pyo and a reduced lifespan. 
As you have now come to the decision not to breed speying may be a good gift to keep her with you for as long as possible :thumbup1:


----------



## chickenhead (Jan 8, 2009)

peppapug said:


> Just one point you may want to consider is that a 9 year old unspeyed bitch is at great risk of cancer and pyo and a reduced lifespan.
> As you have now come to the decision not to breed speying may be a good gift to keep her with you for as long as possible :thumbup1:


 Oh my so glad I put this on here, thanks peppapug. Didn't realise, will look into it straight away. Will the operation affect her anyway by me waiting so long?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

charnmar said:


> Hi
> Yes she is too old for a first litter. First litters ideally should be at around about the 2.5-3 yro mark. You would be putting your bitch in a lot of risk should you go ahead and breed from her. Very sensible for asking


Ditto that.
Too many risks with breeding after the age of 8.
Just keep her as your little baby  xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

P.S So pleased you came on here for advise. Well done you!
Call your local vets and ask any questions you have about spayin they should be able to help you hun.
Good Luck and keep us informed. xxx


----------

